# Extremer Bug/Exploit in Star Trek Online



## Scorpioking78 (14. März 2011)

Durch einen Zufall ist es einigen Spielern des MMO Star Trek Online gelungen einem nicht unbedeutendem Bug aufzudecken.
Dieser Bug ist sehr leicht reproduzierbar und es ist ingame kaum feststellbar, ob und wer diesen Bug zum cheaten benutzt.

Folgen dieses Bugs sind, dass das Inventory mit jeglichem Item bestückt werden kann auch wenn diese nicht der Rasse/Klasse oder anderen Beschränkungen unterliegen.

Hier ist z.B. ein Schiff mit zwei Schilden ausgerüstet: http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/7159/moreexpl.jpg

Hier ist ein Schiff mit einem für die Schiffsklasse nicht gehörigen Item ausgerüstet: http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/1793/explshuttle.jpg

Hier ist ein Mirandaklasse Schiff mit einem Launcher für klingonische Fregatten ausgerüstet: YouTube - Rescue Azura

Was macht Cryptic dagegen? Es hat den Bugreport zensiert und den Thread zum Thema im eigenen Forum gelöscht.

Für mich jedenfall Grund genug, das Spiel in die Mottenkiste zu packen, leider, denn das Space PvP war wirklich genial.

*EDIT:* Nach vielen Protesten innerhalb der STO-Fangemeinde haben sich die Devs nun mal persönlich mit diesem Bug befasst und auch Kontakt zu den Usern aufgenommen, um die Sache zu prüfen/beheben.


----------



## hanfi104 (14. März 2011)

Sehr Lobenswert, wenn es ein Problem gibt einfach ignorieren und warten bis alle sich damit zurecht gefunden haben.
Die sollten in die Politik gehen, großes Putential.


----------



## Fragile Heart (14. März 2011)

So irgendwie ist mir das Problem nicht gerade klar geworden. Wielange gibt es diesen Bug den schon?


----------



## proxygyn (14. März 2011)

Bugs kann es immer geben. Der Umgang damit ist aber alles andere als professionell.


----------



## CentaX (15. März 2011)

Und ihr meint nicht, dass es erstmal besser wäre, wenn so wenig wie möglich von dem Bug erfahren?
Solange der bald rausgenommen wird ... Ne. Freut ihr euch dann lieber über die 50% der Buguser, die den aufgrund des Threads kennen ..


----------



## Rollora (15. März 2011)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Sehr Lobenswert, wenn es ein Problem gibt einfach ignorieren und warten bis alle sich damit zurecht gefunden haben.
> Die sollten in die Politik gehen, großes Putential.


 Das ganze wird nicht ignoriert. Das Problem ist sicher in Bearbeitung, der Thread wurde gelöscht um nicht noch mehr Leute auf dumme Gedanken zu bringen. Ein bisschen Mitdenken eurerseits wäre hilfreich um sinnloses gebashe gegen einen Hersteller zu verhindern


----------



## Scorpioking78 (15. März 2011)

Es wäre sicherlich kein Forenthread erstellt worden, wenn sich dieses Problem nicht schon Ingame zu einem entwickelt hätte.
Nebenbei gesagt existiert dieser Bug bereits seit der Beta Version und wenn sich bereits Ingame Spieler dieses Bugs bedienen (ein Spieler hat es sogar zugegeben), dann muss etwas unternommen werden.
Da die Tickets an die Devs offensichtlich keine Beachtung finden ist es leider nötig, einen solchen Thread zu generieren (in der automatisierten Antwort zu den Tickets heisst es sinngemäß: "...wenn ihr der Meinung seid, dass der gemeldete Bug grösserer Beachtung seitens der Devs bedarf, dann erstellt einen Thread im STO-Forum dazu, um ihn mit eurer Community zu diskutieren...".
Diesen Thread dann zu löschen und andere zu diesem Thema zu zensieren ist defenitiv die falsche Reaktion.


----------



## frequence (15. März 2011)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Diesen Thread dann zu löschen und andere zu diesem Thema zu zensieren ist defenitiv die falsche Reaktion.


 
Falsch, das ist die gängige Praxis wenn Exploits ins Forum getragen werden.
Als ich gesehen habe das STO für 10€ zu haben ist wusste ich aber auch schon das sich der Support dieses Titels und generell die Investition langsam aber sicher verringern wird.

Davon abgesehen ist es unter aller Sau solch ein Exploit nicht zu beachten und etwas dagegen zu unternehmen.


----------



## frido007 (15. März 2011)

Naja Schrottspiel eben.


----------



## Fragile Heart (15. März 2011)

Also bis zu deinen Thread wusste ich von den Fehler noch nichts und ich hab die Entwicklung eigentlich recht aufmerksam verfolgt. Wenn der Fehler jetzt wirklich seid der Beta im Spiel ist, wäre es natürlich ärgerlich, aber irgendwie hatte auch gestern in der Flotte niemand eine Ahnung von diesen Fehler. Sollte das alles an uns vorbeigegangen sein?


----------



## frequence (15. März 2011)

Es gibt viele MMOs indenen Bugs schon seit Alpha und auch Beta zu finden sind und denen bis dato keine Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wurde. Solange es sich um kleinere Bugs handelt und sie somit ganz weit unten auf der Dringlichkeitsskala zu finden sind bleiben sie im Spiel.

Ich denke die Devs sind sich sehr wohl bewusst über den Fehler bzw den Exploits und anscheinend ist es nicht so einfach ihn zu beheben sonst wäre es schon passiert.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (15. März 2011)

frequence schrieb:


> Falsch, das ist die gängige Praxis wenn Exploits ins Forum getragen werden.


 
Gängige Praxis hat nichts mit richtig oder falsch zu schaffen.
Selbstverständlich wurde in den einzelnen Threats nur über die Existenz des Bugs und nicht über das Exploiten damit gesprochen.




Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Also bis zu deinen Thread wusste ich von den Fehler noch nichts und ich hab die Entwicklung eigentlich recht aufmerksam verfolgt. Wenn der Fehler jetzt wirklich seid der Beta im Spiel ist, wäre es natürlich ärgerlich, aber irgendwie hatte auch gestern in der Flotte niemand eine Ahnung von diesen Fehler. Sollte das alles an uns vorbeigegangen sein?


 
Ich weiss nicht ob es Dir bekannt ist aber bereits seit dem Beta-Stadium existierten Flotteneskorten, die einen zusätzlichen Cmdr-BO hatten.
Auch bei erst kürzlich eingeführten Eskorten tritt dieser Bug wieder auf, der m.E. doch wohl bereits gefixt sein sollte (ich suche mal die Passage in den Patchnotes dazu).


----------



## Fragile Heart (15. März 2011)

Warten wir es erstmal ab. In der Regel betrifft es eh nur die PvP Spieler.


----------



## frequence (15. März 2011)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Gängige Praxis hat nichts mit richtig oder falsch zu schaffen.


 
Doch 
Denn wenn so ein Bug an die Öffentlichkeit dringt wie es durch den Thread im Forum passiert ist und die Devs sich diesen Exploits bewusst sind ihn aber ohne weiteres anscheinend nicht beheben können wird dieses Exploit das Spiel unspielbar machen. Also gehts bergab mit STO. Genau deswegen wird versucht solche Exploits solange es geht nicht an die Öffentlichkeit dringen zu lassen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch....du darfst dir gratulieren da nun noch mehr drauf aufmerksam geworden sind.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (15. März 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Warten wir es erstmal ab. In der Regel betrifft es eh nur die PvP Spieler.


 
Das ist nicht richtig. Goldfarmer würden sich freuen und und stets den besten Loot absahnen, weil sie A) nicht sterben und B) den meisten Schaden machen. Und jeder PvEler käme ohne Anstrengung allein durch jedes Elite-PvE und würde super Loot sammeln können, den er dann extrem teuer, weil selten ins AH stellt.




frequence schrieb:


> Doch
> Denn wenn so ein Bug an die Öffentlichkeit dringt wie es durch den Thread im Forum passiert ist und die Devs sich diesen Exploits bewusst sind ihn aber ohne weiteres anscheinend nicht beheben können wird dieses Exploit das Spiel unspielbar machen. Also gehts bergab mit STO. Genau deswegen wird versucht solche Exploits solange es geht nicht an die Öffentlichkeit dringen zu lassen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch....du darfst dir gratulieren da nun noch mehr drauf aufmerksam geworden sind.


 
Da dieser Bug bereits von einigen Spielern zum Exploiten genutzt wird und nix unternommen wird ist es logisch, noch abzuwarten. Allein in unserer Flotte, die grade mal aus 75 Spielern besteht ist dieser Bug bei 5 Leuten aufgetreten. Auf sämtliche Spieler gesehen ist das eine grosse Menge an Leuten, die ihn wahrscheinlich kennen.
Btw, hat das Veröffentlichen bereits zu dem geführt, was es bewirken sollte. Man kümmert sich darum, siehe Edit des ersten Postings.


----------



## proxygyn (16. März 2011)

frequence schrieb:


> Doch
> Denn wenn so ein Bug an die Öffentlichkeit dringt wie es durch den Thread im Forum passiert ist und die Devs sich diesen Exploits bewusst sind ihn aber ohne weiteres anscheinend nicht beheben können wird dieses Exploit das Spiel unspielbar machen. Also gehts bergab mit STO. Genau deswegen wird versucht solche Exploits solange es geht nicht an die Öffentlichkeit dringen zu lassen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch....du darfst dir gratulieren da nun noch mehr drauf aufmerksam geworden sind.


 
Verheimlichen von irgendwelchen Missständen ist in den wenigsten Fällen eine gute Lösung. Es ist besser, der Bug wird öffentlich und die Entwickler müssen sich darum kümmern als dass etliche Spieler den Bug ausnutzen und unwissende Spieler verarschen können.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (19. März 2011)

TRIBBLE Maintenance and Release Notes - March 18, 2011 - Star Trek Online Forums

*TRIBBLE Maintenance and Release Notes - March 18, 2011
The UI exploit that that allowed players to improperly place items on their character and ship has been resolved.*

...das Thema wäre dann wohl erledigt?


----------

